# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  RCD AMS V0.0.8.3 - jtag2file & misc units

## 4gsmmaroc

*RCD AMS V0.0.8.3 - jtag2file & misc units*   *Latest updates allows users to save to file memory read out by Clip.
Function is prepared for not supported units or different versions.*  *How to save memory ? 
- choose model (for example tms470..48 general 1)
- make read info, in case of incorrect data use "Save Dump" button
- send packed binary file to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for future updates* *
New units supported in tool, available for RCD users:*  *- Honda, 2SA1 Bose, CM839RO, 24c01 by Alpine 
- Honda, 2SA3 Bose, CM839RB, 24c01 by Alpine 
- Honda, 2SF0, CM839RA, 24c01 by Alpine 
- Seat, 411 Concert 2+ EU, 7 648 218 366, 3R0 035 186, 95128 by Blaupunkt 
- Jaguar, 4X43-18B876-BC, 24c08 by Denso 
- Nissan, AGC-0070RF, 28185BH30A, 24c64 by Daewoo 
- ANKR101-06, MSN 300003310, 24c32 by Tevion 
- CDX-M1000, 24c02 by Sony 
- Honda, CQ-EH1871AJ, 39100-TL0-G610-M1, 24c64 by Matsu****a 
- Suzuki, Ignis, 39101-86G10, 7643063510, 24c16 by Blaupunkt 
- Renault, KEH-M1066, S220 by Pioneer 
- VW, Premium IV NB, PU-1667, 93c46 by Clarion*  
How to update? run martech_rcd_ams.exe or:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
Best Regards* *Martech Team*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

